# RST Omega-T RL 100 mm



## NRW-ler (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebes RST Team,
ich habe ein paar Fragen zu der RST Omega-T RL 100 mm :
Meine Gabel federt nur gering ein, ich nehme mal an das hängt mit meinen lediglich 65kg Gewicht zusammen.
So habe ich bei der "kleinsten" Einstellung nur ca. 5 cm Federweg, mehr geht nicht.
Gibt es da die Möglichkeit eine weichere Feder einzubauen ?

Ich habe jetzt länger im Internet gesucht, aber keine Informationen zu der Gabel gefunden, könnt ihr mir da eine Seite nennen ?
Ich wüsste gerne, womit die Gabel arbeitet, also ob Öl oder Stahlfeder.

Liebe Grüße und schonmal Danke


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo NRW-ler,

in der Gabel sind in der Tat Standard-Federn eingesetzt, welche deutlich zu "hart" sind, sprich deren Kennlinie zu steil ist.
Um eine optimale Funktion zu bieten, sollten da weichere Federn rein, um bei geringerem Fahrergewicht den Federweg der Gabel überhaupt nutzbar zu machen.
Es gibt einen Federsatz welcher im Tausch gegen die zu harten Federn eingesetzt werden kann.
Wie schon öfter erwähnt, bitte zum Nächsten Fachhändler des Vertrauens, welcher die passenden Federn über Paul Lange & Co. bestellen kann.
Dann macht die Gabel erst richtig Sinn und Spass.

PS: bitte immer beim Bestellen der Federn beachten, den Produktionscode mit anzugeben, welcher auf der Gabel angebracht ist - so können ärgerliche Missverständnisse augeräumt werden 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benn9411 (4. Mai 2010)

und für wie viel kilo fahrgewicht ist die feder ausgelegt ???? 

ben


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo benn9411,

die Gabeln sind standardmäßig für ein Körpergewicht von 80-85kg  ausgelegt.
Jedoch muß man bedenken, dass sich je nach Sitzposition (aufrecht bis  gestreckt) sehr unterschiedliche Gewichte auf dem Vorderrad lasten.

Somit geht des beste Weg über ein Probesitzen/SAG-Messen.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## benn9411 (5. Mai 2010)

ich bring mit ausrüstung und trinken gut 90kilo auf die waage und selbst wenn ich mich voll draufwerfe federt sie nur ca 5-6cm ein


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (5. Mai 2010)

Hi benn9411,

es handelt sich um die Gabel bei der dein Fazit lautet "...nie wieder RST?" 
Dann muß man wirklich einen kleinen Service machen.
Sorry wenn wir das hier sagen, aber wer eine Gabel dieser Preisklasse einsetzt, sollte sich im klaren sein, dass eine häufigere Wartung Pflicht ist. Der Aufbau und die Dichtungen können gerade im Alltagseinsatz nicht alles abhalten und bei Nässe zieht jede Gabel Wasser. Da die RST Gabeln jedoch super einfach auch für den Laien zu warten sind, lohnt vielleicht mal der Griff zum 4mm Innensechskantschlüssel. Eine Tube Fett spendierebn wir gerne 
Hier gibt es die Anleitung für die etwas aufwändiger gebauten Gabeln: http://www.rst.com.tw/ct/techsupport/techsupport.jsp?f=TF1263606687110&s=2 - bei RST Gila und Omega sind an sich nur zwei Inbus-Schrauben zu öffnen und schon kann das Innenleben man reinigen wie neu abschmieren. Trotz diversen nicht zusammenhängenden Posts konnten wir uns aber ein Bild von der Gabel machen - die Beschichtung der Standrohre ist defekt, somit eventuell auch die Abdichtung nach oben hin nicht mehr in vollem Umfang gegeben.
Da sollte aber auch der Händler seinem Kunden entgegen kommen. Wenn die Gabel wirklich noch so jung ist, bitte den Händler an Paul Lange schicken lassen - RST Europe kümmert sich drum.

Sollten noch irgend welche fragen und Anregungen anstehen sind wir gerne zur Stelle und helfen mit Rat und Tat 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## benn9411 (5. Mai 2010)

ich warte meine gabel mind jede woche also daran hängts garantiert nicht und beim ersetzen seh ich keinen sinn da ich und ein freund die gleiche gila haben und er die gleichen probleme hat ebenso wie einige anderen bekannten mit verschiedenen rst modellen. In dieser hinsicht sehe ich dringenden nachbesserungsbedarf bei rst im "billiggabel" segment da wenn die gabeln bei anfängern usw nicht gehen diese sich später auch keine hochwertigeren teureren rst gabeln kaufen werden. p.s dies sollte als konstruktive kritik zu sehen sein da ich rst als marke eig sehr mag aber diese fakten sprechen leider dagegen.

mfg ben


----------



## NRW-ler (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo RST_Europe_Team 		,
vielen dank für die schnelle antwort.

Dann werde ich  mal meinem Radhändler besuchen sobald ich wieder mehr Zeit habe...
Was würden den beim Federtausch für kosten anfallen ?
lG. NRW-ler


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo benn9411,

schade, dass sämtliches Vertrauen aufgebraucht ist - denn die konstruktive Kritik von dir möchtne wir gerne nutzen, um in Zukunft unsere Qualität auch im günstigsten Segment zu steigern. Vielleicht ist die Gabel wirklich nicht 100% in Ordnung, weswegen sie immer wieder zicken macht. Schade und gleichzeitig danke für die Kritik.

@NRW-ler: der Federtausch ist schnell gemacht und die feder selber liegt im einstelligen Preisbereich, auch wenn hier zwei Federn anfallen bei der RST Omega T.

Ein angenehmes WE vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## NRW-ler (7. Mai 2010)

Okay, das hört sich ja schonmal gut an 

Die alte Feder wird dann zurück geschickt !? 
Habt ihr den die passende Feder derzeit auf Lager ?
Kannst du mir noch sagen, ob meine Gaben nur eine Feder hat, oder auch mit oil arbeitet ?

* Welche Abstufungen gibt es eigentlich bei euren Federn ?

Danke und Gruß NRW-ler


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo NRWler,

da es sich bei der RST Omega gibt es zwei Unterscheidungen: die Omega T kann man nur hisichtlich Federvorspannung verstellen, die Omega TnL, RL wartet auf der einen Seite mit der Stahlfeder auf, auf der anderen Seite die Dämpfungseinheit (geschlossene Ölcartridge). Somit braucht man für deine Gabel *eine* Feder.
Es gibt in der Regel drei Federhärten für die RST Gabeln: weich - standard - hart.
Was die Vorrätiggkeit betrifft kommt es auf das geneue Modell an. Am besten wie oft erwähnt kurz die Feder ausbauen und die Länge bei der Bestellung mit angeben, damit nichts schief gehen kann. Wenn man den Produktionscode der Gabel (hier Aufkleber mit Zahlenkolonne unter Warnhinweis) mit angibt ist eine Verwechslung ausgeschlossen. Leider ist anhand der Modellbezeichnung nicht 100% sicher, welche Feder einzusetzen ist - dies nur zur Info.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_aw (14. Mai 2010)

Hi
ich hätt mal ne andere frage zu der Omega-TRL 100mm.
Bei mir ist eine Gabel mit schwarzen Standrohren verbaut, an denen sich an der vorderseite der rohre im hauptfederungsbereich die schwarze beschichtung abnutzt. Es handelt sich um glänzende breiche und fahrer - ist das normal oder muss ich mir da sorgen über die zuverlässigkeit machen?

beste grüße


----------



## benn9411 (15. Mai 2010)

ist normal


----------



## Alex_aw (16. Mai 2010)

> Trotz diversen nicht zusammenhängenden Posts konnten wir uns aber ein  Bild von der Gabel machen - die Beschichtung der Standrohre ist defekt,  somit eventuell auch die Abdichtung nach oben hin nicht mehr in vollem  Umfang gegeben.
> Da sollte aber auch der Händler seinem Kunden entgegen kommen. Wenn die  Gabel wirklich noch so jung ist, bitte den Händler an Paul Lange  schicken lassen - RST Europe kümmert sich drum.


Trifft das auch auf die schwarze beschichtung der omega zu??
Habe meine seit knapp nen 3/4 Jahr und sieht so aus:











bin mir da ehrlich nicht ganz sicher ob obiges "normal" ist, da mitlerweile sichtbarer Materialabtrag zunimmt - und das nur im vorderen bereich. Verschmutzungseitige ursache würde ich ausschließen, da grober schmutz generell sofort entfernt wird - spätestens nach der tour.

beste grüße


----------



## benn9411 (16. Mai 2010)

ist leider so bei den rst gabeln mit schwarzen tauchrohren


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

die Gabel welche solche Schäden hat bitte über den Fachhandel und MIT KAUFBELEG an PL schicken.
Dann wird sie ersetzt - grundsätzlich wird bei langer Benutzung mit der abgenutzten Standrohrbeschichtung ein erhöhter Verschleiß der Abstreifringe in Kauf genommen - eventuell dringt somit Schmutz ein und die Gabel wird sehr viel schlechter funktionieren.
Also, bitte einsenden und es gibt Ersatz...

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Alex_aw (18. Mai 2010)

Ok, danke erst mal.
hab nur noch ein kleines problem...
kann ich die gabel auch von einen anderen Fachhändler, also nicht bei dem ich das Rad gekauft habe, einschicken lassen??
Habs nämlich schon bei dem Händler Probiert wo ichs gekauft hab (S...dler), der meinte da kann er nix machen.
Die hätten angeblich bilder gamacht und diese an RST eingeschickt, danach kam die rückmeldung das dies nicht unter die garantie fallen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (18. Mai 2010)

Hi Alex_aw,

schade dass du von deinem Händler so zurückgewiesen wurdest.
Wenn kein Händler in der Nähe aufzutreiben ist starten wir Plan B 

RST ist da wie gesagt kulant wenn es um defekte Standrohrbeschichtung geht 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Alex_aw (18. Mai 2010)

denke ich werd erstmal versuchen mich direkt an Paul Lange zu wenden, die gabel von meinen Händler des vertrauens demontieren lassen und sie dann selbst zuschicken.

jedenfalls besten dank fürs erste


----------



## gripir (11. August 2010)

Hi zusammen!
Also ich habe nun einen guten Monat ein Focus Cypress Disc an dem die RST Omega-T RL verbaut ist. Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden, doch wuerde mich die Wirkung einer weicheren Feder schon interessieren ... nur weiss ich nichtmal welche ich momentan drin habe.
Ausserdem wird hier öfters die Wartung erwähnt und da ich totaler Neuling bin, könnte mir vielleicht wer erklären wie man nach einer Tour (oder welcher Zeitraumi st günstig?) die Gabel versorgen muss?

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (12. August 2010)

Hallo gripir,

ab Werk sind die Standard Federn verbaut, es sei denn es handelt sich um ein XXL Modell der Firma Derby Cycle.
Empfohlene Wartung der Gabel nach jeder Fahrt besteht aus Säubern der Standrohre - mit einem flusenfreien Tuch und zum dauerhaften geschmeidig halten der Abstreifringe ein wenig Öl wie z.B Brunox Deo auftragen. Ein paar mal die Gabel einfedern und Ölreste abwischen.
Dann bleibt die Performance der Gabel langfristig erhalten.
Die aufwändigere Wartung - die Intervalle richten sich nach der Nutzungsintensivität - sehen dann so aus: http://www.rst.com.tw/ct/techsuppor...606687110&y=TI1262744562076&x=TI1262744609714.

Viel Spaß weiterhin mit der Gabel.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## SushYm4n (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Fahrrad für meinen Schwager in Spee. Dieser ist 13 Jahre alt und wiegt ca. 65kg. Ich habe nun das Focus Black Hill gefunden, an dem eine RST Omega TLR montiert ist. Ist diese Gabel zu hart für ihn oder kann er damit auch seinen Spass haben?
Gruß


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo SushYm4n,

die Gabel hat höchstwahrscheinlich ein Standard Setup ab Werk - also sollte man für den leichteren Fahrer auf jeden Fall weichere Federn verwenden, wenn die Gabel denn anständig funktionieren soll.
Dann macht das Bike auch gleich ungemein mehr Spaß!
Vielleicht kann man ja den Händler zum Tausch überreden 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## SushYm4n (9. Dezember 2010)

Warum baut ihr nicht gleich die weiche feder ein?
Ich habe bisher nur gehört, dass die gabel zu weich sei.
Und ich glaube nicht, dass der Durchschnitt 85kg wiegt


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo SushYm4n,

RST baut den Herstellern keine Gabel ein 
Der (Rad-)Hersteller setzt Gabeln ein und passen diese ggf. an ihre Bikes an.
Sollte die gabel weich abgestimmt sein, dann passt das Setup unter Umständen schon...
Da hilft nur eines: probieren...

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Schwabenbiker89 (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem, wie jemand ein paar Beiträge über mir geschildert hat, die Abnutzung der Beschichtung und die Härte der Feder.

Jetzt meine Fragen:

- Kann ich mit der Gabel zu meinem Fahrradhändler und ihn bitten die Gabel einzusenden und eine neue Gabel zu verlangen?

- Kann man bei der neuen geforderten Gabel auch die weichere Feder gleich einbauen, wenn ja gibt es dafür einen Aufpreis oder nicht? 

Wiege momentan ca. 78 Kilo, aber finde das Ansprechverhalten bei kleinen Schlägen zu schwach. Ich weiss, dass man bei einer Gabel in diesem Preissegment nicht all zuviel zu erwarten hat, aber eine Verbesserung durch die weichere Feder wäre nicht schlecht. 

Hier noch ein Bild von der Beschichtung, die blättert nur beim rechten Rohr ab:






Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Alex_aw (24. Februar 2011)

Servus Schwabenbiker86,

Die Sache mit der Bescichtung habe ich bereits aufgegeben. Habe nach ca. einem dreiviertel Jahr auch eine Tauschgabel bekommen bei der sich nach kurzer zeit das gleiche phänomen ergab. Mitlerweile glaub ich das die schwarze "Beschichtung" nur eine art Lackierung ist, da es sich um CrMo-Standrohre handelt und nicht um eloxierte Aluminiumrohre.
Habe sie dann gegen etwas qualitativ höherwertigem getauscht und sie in die ecke gestellt.

Die Sache mit der Feder:
bei deinem Gewicht würde ich dir tatsächlich zu der weicheren Feder raten, wobei sich der unterschied nicht sehr bemerkbar macht.

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rafi911 (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo Ihr,

ist die Gabel für ein 13jähriges Kind mit 40kg mit weichen Federn zu empfehlen?
In welche Gewichtsklassen sind die RST-Federn unterteilt?

Oder gibt es andere Stahlfedergabeln, die man besser auf das Gewicht einstellen kann?

Danke!

Rainer


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (1. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nun folgen geballt ein paar Antworten.

@ Schwabenbiker: die Beschichtung ist eine spezielles Oberflächen-Behandlungs-Verfahren. Dies ist leider einem sehr starken Verschleiß unterworfen - sehr schnell kommt das eigentliche Trägermaterial, der Stahl zum Vorschein. Alle Hersteller haben mit diesem Verfahren Probleme. Die Gabel wird in der Regel anerkannt, der Händler muß die Gabel bei der Fa. Paul Lange & Co. reklamieren.
Wegen der Feder - an sich gibt es im Angebot immer nur die Federgabel mit Standardabstimmung. Machen wir es einmal etwas einfacher: bitte die Gabel direkt zu Händen RST Europa einsenden lassen vom Fachhändler, Federtausch vermerken. Wir werden da schon eine Lösung finden.

@ Alex_aw: ja, die Standrohre dieser Preisklasse sind nun einmal ChroMo. Hart anodisiertes Alu ist einfach recht teuer und somit kommen die Gabeln erst ab einer bestimmten Preislage zum Einsatz. Das schwarze Finish hatte viele Radhersteller durch eine hochwertige Optik überzeugt - an sich hat aber das sehr günstig aussehende Chrom als Standrohrbehandlung in vielen Bereichen entscheidende Vorteile!

@ rafi911: viele Markenhersteller spezifizieren super softe Stahlfedern für ihre Kids-Bikes. Im sehr günstigen Segment ist für die meisten Herteller aber eher der Preis vorrangig - dann gibt es ein Standardfeder-Setup.
RST beitet in der Regel drei Abstufungen der Stahlfedern an: Soft, Standard und Hart.
Die Vorspannungsverstellung (wenn an einer Gabel angeboten) bietet keinen all zu großen Vertellbereich! Wir reden hier in der Regel von +-5Kg Fahrergewicht...

Für Fragen stehen wir natürlich gerne zur Verfügung 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## teufelszyklop2 (5. April 2011)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal mein Feedback und meine Fragen zur Omega T-RL 100mm hier reinschreiben. Ich fahre die Gabel jetzt seit Juli 2010 an meinem Focus Cypress Disc. Ich fahre damit zur Schule, mache Touren mit hohem Singletrailgehalt, ein kleiner Drop um die 50cm ist zugegebenermaßen auch mal drin. Mit Ausrüstung wiege ich etwa 57kg.

Feedback:
Die Gabel nutzt bei Drops max. 70mm Federweg, bei Steilstufen schlägt sie schnell durch. Bei kleineren Schlägen (z.B. auf Wiesen) und schnellen Schlägen a la Wurzelteppich kann man sie vergessen, selbst wenn man sich auf den Lenker stemmt nutzt sie nur 1-2cm. Im Normalbetrieb habe ich etwa 5cm Federweg zur Verfügung. 
Bis jetzt hatte sie noch keine Defekte, abgesehen das sich der Lack bei den Tauchrohren abnutzt.
Das ärgert mich schon, da mein Rad so zwei Jahre älter aussieht, was dem Preis bei einem eventl. Weiterverkauf bestimmt nicht sehr zuträglich ist.
Außerdem wurde sie mit Remote-Lockouthebel am Lenker geliefert, der schon nach zwei Monaten abgebrochen ist. Der Händler meinte, einen normales Lockout an der Gabel würde es nicht geben. Der neue Hebel am Lenker hakelt jetzt schon wieder, was ziemlich nervt. Also: Auch einen normales Lockout zur Verfügung stellen.

Alles in einem ist die Gabel für ein Einsteiggerrad ganz in Ordnung.
Trozdem, wenn mann etwas mehr Geld ausgeben will sollte man sich eine Luftgabel wie z.B. die Manitou Slate ans Fahrrad bauen.

Fragen:

1. Kann ich die Gabel auch mit normalen Kettenöl schmieren?

2. Kann ich einen Ölwechsel selber durchführen und wie funktioniert das  dann?

3. Irgendwelche Tuning-Tipps?

Gruß, Moritz


----------



## Alex_aw (5. April 2011)

teufelszyklop2 schrieb:


> Fragen:
> 
> 1. Kann ich die Gabel auch mit normalen Kettenöl schmieren?
> 
> ...



@teufelszyklop2 

Hi, für dein Gewicht würd ich dir zu einer weicheren Feder raten, aber wie du bereits selbst festgestellt hast..... nun ja. Ganz ehrlich für deinen zweck würd ich mir die mühe nicht machen, sondern gleich nach einer Luftgabel bzw. etwas qualitativ höherwertigem schauen mit der du sicher mehr freude haben wirst. 

Das mit dem "Lockout an der Gabel gibt es nicht" versteh ich nicht ganz, hatte auch eine Omega-T RL drinne und die hatte nen hebel an der Gabel.



Habe auch ein Focus Cypress disc an dem nur noch LRS und Bremsen
Serie sind. Finde den Rahmen von der geo her einfach super nur der rest halt...
Wollte anfangs eigentlich nur ein einfaches und günstiges MTB bis die Ansprüche stiegen und stiegen....hinterher iss man halt immer gescheiter 

Gruß Alex


----------



## teufelszyklop2 (5. April 2011)

In eine neue Gabel habe ich nur deshalb noch nichts investiert, weil ich auf ein gutes Fully spare. Zwar genügt das Hartail im Moment noch meinen Ansprüchen, doch werde ich auf Wurzel- und Steinteppichen, die bei meinen Touren eine großen Teil einnehmen, schon arg durchgeschütelt  

Übrigens, kann mir jemand erklären was genau dieses RL, RLC, RC etc. angibt? Das steht sogar bei den Fox-Luftgabeln dabei.

Danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (7. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

die Nomeklatur der Gabeln ist beizeiten eine  Herstellerspezifische. Übergreifend wird oft für den Remote Lockout  (Lenkerfernbedinung) das Kürzel RL zu verwenden.
Das RLC von Focus  ist sozusagen eine "Eigenkonstruktion" - die hydraulische RST Dämpfung  ist eine so genannte Druckstufe - die Einfedergeschwindigkeit wird  hydraulisch kontrolliert. In der Maximalen Stufe ist die Gabel blockiert  - das RLC beim Focus ist also eine Druckstufe (engl. compression = "C")  und ein Remote Lockout RL. So ist dieser Ausdruck entstanden 
Bei Fox bezieht sich das dann auf die Zugstufe (engl. rebound = "R")...

Was  die federhärte betrifft, so klingen teufelszyklop2's Schilderungen auf  jeden Fall nach einer zu straffen Abstimmung. Die Gabel nutzt zu wenig  Federweg - ist bei dem Fahrergewicht aber auch logisch, da die Gabel  eher auf 75~80 Kg Fahrer ab Werk ausgelegt ist. Und die meisten  Hersteller setzen die Gabeln der Einfachheit halber einfach mit  Standard-Abstimmung ein.

Ölwechsel bibt es bei der Gabel nicht - die Dämpfung passiert in einer fest ab Werk verpressten Kartusche.
Aber  eine Wartung und Neuschmierung der gabel ist regelmäßig erforderlich,  um die Gabel in gutem Zustand zu halten & die Funktion anzukurbeln.

Siehe auch: http://www.rst.com.tw/ct/techsupport/techsupport.jsp?f=TF1263606687110&s=2

Dann mal viel Spaß auf den Trails.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (7. April 2011)

PS.: eine Luftgabel würde die Sache in der Tat etwas einfacher machen. 
Und dann macht das Bike erheblich mehr Spaß und wird auch später "neben" dem Fully nicht so schnell aufs Altenteil wandern...

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.

PS.: den hydraulischen RST Lockout kann man jederzeit umbauen!! Egal ob von Lockout auf Lenkerfernbedienung oder eben wieder zurück. 
Die Aussage des Händlers ist nicht korrekt!


----------



## teufelszyklop2 (7. April 2011)

Und das klappt wirklich in ungefähr so wie in diesem Video? Immerhin sind das zwei völlig unterschiedliche Gabeltypen.

Noch eine Frage: Mein Vater hat an seinem Focus Fat Boy die gleiche Gabel.
Nur das da nicht T RL sonder TRL ohne Leerzeichen steht. Was hat das zu bedeuten?

Vielen Dank an das RST Team für die schnellen Antworten!


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (18. April 2011)

Hallo teufelszyklop2,

ja, die RST Remote Lockouts funktionieren immer nach dem gleichen Prinzip - eine Seil(-ein-)zubewegung muss in eine Drehbewegung gewandelt werden. Die Drehbewegung öffnet und schließt ein Ventil -> die Gabel federt langsamer ein oder ist blockiert...
T RL oder TRL sind allesamt Bezeichnungen der Firma DERBY, bzw. Focus, sollten aber in jedem Fall dasselbe heißen: hydraulisches Gabellockout per Fernbedinung am Lenker.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.



teufelszyklop2 schrieb:


> Und das klappt wirklich in ungefähr so wie in diesem Video? Immerhin sind das zwei völlig unterschiedliche Gabeltypen.
> 
> Noch eine Frage: Mein Vater hat an seinem Focus Fat Boy die gleiche Gabel.
> Nur das da nicht T RL sonder TRL ohne Leerzeichen steht. Was hat das zu bedeuten?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poman (19. April 2011)

Hallo Forum,
hallo RST_Europe_Team,

da ich neu hier im Forum bin ein knapper Satz zur Vorstellung:
Ich heiße Roman, bin 25 Jahre alt und erkunde seit knapp einem Monat meinen Studienort Trier und das MTB-Fahren auf einem Focus Fatboy, hauptsächlich auf Schotter-, Feld- und Waldwegen.

Leider bleibt auch meine RST-Gabel bei 1,9m mit rund 83kg Fahrergewicht recht bockig. Mir ist zwar bewusst, dass das Rad in der Preisklasse nicht sanft dahingleitet, an einer Nutzbarmachung des gesamten Federweges durch hier genannten Federtausch bin ich dennoch interessiert.

Kann der Händler, bei dem ich das Bike gekauft habe, die weichere(n) Feder(n) anfordern und den Umbau selbst vornehmen, ohne die komplette Gabel einzuschicken? 
Vor dem Hintergrund steigender Außentemperaturen und da sich mein A..... gerade erst an den Sattel gewöhnt hat, möchte ich nur ungern für längere Zeit auf das Bike verzichten.

Vielen Dank für eure Antwort und beste Grüße aus dem milden Westen,

Roman


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (19. April 2011)

Hallo Poman,

OK - klingt nach argerlichen Startschwierigkeiten. Um das ganze abzukürzen, bitte die Gabel nach Ostern zum Fachhändler zurück -> der kann die Gabel direkt zu Paul Lange schicken, zu Händen der QC / RST SERVICE. Bitte dies immer mit Kopie des Kaufbeleges - vielleicht hier kurz die Konversation vermerken bzw. mit beilegen. Wichtig ist auch eine Problembeschreibung.

Die Durchlaufzeiten sind z.Zt. recht gut, so kann die Gabel zeitnah wieder eingebaut werden. Und hoffentlich ist währeddessen schlechtes Wetter ...

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Poman (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

Montag konnte ich das Bike samt Servicegabel wieder abholen. Laut Händler wurden die Elastomere getauscht, mehr Auskunft gab es nicht.

Kleine Testtour - was hat sich nach dem Service durch RST verändert:
Die Gabel macht nun mehr Federweg nutzbar, die Rohre tauchen wesentlich tiefer ein. Außerdem macht sie sich auch bei kleineren Unebenheiten bemerkbar, was vorher überhaupt nicht der Fall war.

Unverändert ist allerdings die Ansprache bei rasch aufeinander folgenen Schlägen, nach dem ersten Ruck passiert dann häufig nicht mehr viel.
Möglicherweise ist in der Preisklase an dieser Stelle Schluss.

In jedem Fall hat sich das Einschicken aber gelohnt. Vielen Dank an RST für den Service 

Beste Grüße


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo Roman,

danke für das Lob - generell wird die Gabel auch noch etwas feinfühliger wenn sie ersteinmal ein paar Kilometer gelaufen ist.
Und ja, die TnL Lockoutpatrone ist wie alle Patronensysteme am Markt nicht besonders feinfühlig im Umgang mit schnellen Schlägen. Das System mit den Patronen (fest verpressten hydraulischen Dämpfungseinheiten) ist zwar super Servicefreundlich und bietet beste Notlaufeigenschaften im Falle eines Defektes, hat aber den Nachteil nur die Einfedergeschwindigkeit der Gabel zu beeinflussen - und die Patrone macht bei schnellen Stößen vom Untergrund etwas "zu". Das ist im Prinzip gut gegen Durchschläge, bei einer Treppenabfahrt merkt man jedoch dass es relativ rumpelig wird .

Grundsätzlich ist das System nicht vergleichbar mit einem offenen Ölbad - da gibt es wesentlich mehr Platz für die Dämpfungsbauteile...
Und im Einsteigersegment sind die Kostengrenzen ein entscheidender Faktor.

Wir basteln aber auch für die Zukunft an einem High End Dämpfungssystem welches in einer Kartusche läuft 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Fat.Boy.Foc. (9. Juni 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/214588
Hallo RST Team
ich habe eine RST Omega TRL in meinen Focus Fat Boy.
Ich verliere die schwarze  Beschichtung. Die Gabel ist ca. ein Halbes Jahr alt.
Wenn ich sie einschicke kann man mir dann auch gleich eine weichere Feder reinbauen????
Über diesen Link findet ihr die Bilder: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/214588
Ich probiers mal zuerst über den Fachhandel

Gruß

Fat.Boy.Foc.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo Fat.Boy.Foc.,

ja, gut - bitte erst zum Fachhändler - wir kümmern uns dann um eine Lösung.

*PS.: bitte immer Kaufbeleg und Fehlerberschreibung dazu!*

Grup vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellfish7 (7. September 2011)

heyo ich hab nen focus cypress disc und bin auch ziemlich zufrieden sowohl mit dem rad als auch mit der federgabel. ich wollte nur grundsätzlich mal wissen bis zu welchen temperaturen man die gabel benutzen kann/ sollte. öle usw werden ja mit niedrigen temperaturen viskoser usw


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (9. September 2011)

Hallo hellfish,

die Gabel kann immer und überall eingesetzt werden 
Grundsätzlich wird man natürlich mit allen Federgabel bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen Probleme bekommen.
RST ist da leider keine Ausnahme - die Gabeln werden bei Frost relativ unsensibel.
Da lässt sich leider eigentlich auch nichts verändern, da die Dämpferkartusche fest verpresst ist.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## hellfish7 (19. Oktober 2011)

mir ist der lockout hebel abgebrochen ( der rote) fällt das unter die garantie, kulanz oder etwas in der art ? die schwarze farbe ist auch an einigen stellen von den tauchrohren ab (obwohl ich sehr oft die tauchrohre mit dem brunox deo eingesprüht hab)


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo hellfish7,

Sobald die Gabel einmal entbehrt werden kann diese bitte zurück zum Händler bringen.
Nur der kann die Gabel zur Überprüfung an die Firma Paul Lange schicken.
Nach eingehender Prüfung wird die Gabel dann instand gesetzt oder getauscht wenn die Reklamation berechtigt ist.

Einen schönen Tag noch, Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Damazkus (23. Mai 2012)

Ich besitze genannte Gabel und fand Sie Anfangs auch sehr hart. Besitze das Bike mit Gabel jetzt seit knapp 2 Jahren, wobei es nur im Sommer zum einsatz kommt und auch keine allzu langen touren gefahren wurden. Mittlerweile ist die Federung weicher geworden und jetzt find ich se optimal. 
Den Lackabrieb musste ich vor kurzem leider auch Feststellen . Bin ma gespannt ob das noch lange gut geht und die Gabel bald nicht hin ist.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Damazkus,

bitte wie per PN mitgeteilt die Gabel zur Prüfung an die Frima Paul Lange.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## hellfish7 (16. September 2013)

Ich habe im Internet bereits etwas gesucht aber bin nicht fündig geworden, deshalb frage ich hier, bis welche Scheibengröße ist die Gabel eigentlich frei gegeben? Im Moment habe ich eine 180 mm Scheibe und überlege zu einer 203 mm Scheibe zu wechseln.

Ich hab auch in der "Owners Manual" die beim Radkauf dabei war nichts dazu gefunden.


----------



## Dr_Stone (16. September 2013)

Für die Omega gibt es eine Freigabe bis 180mm.
Dies ist im Katalog von RST auf den kleinen 
Symbolen zu sehen. Aber leider nur sehr schwer.

Aus technischer Sicht müsste man jedoch sagen,
das die Freigabe in Abhängigkeit der Bremsleistung
der jeweiligen Bremse steht. Das heißt einfach
ausgedrückt. Wenn die Bremse eine niedrige 
Bremsleistung hat, wird die Gabel auch mit einer
größeren Scheibe nicht überlastet.


Normalerweise ist die Bremsleistung mit einer
gut entlüfteten und sauberen Bremse recht hoch.


----------



## hellfish7 (16. September 2013)

Also ne Saint mit ner 180 mm Scheibe draufmachen ist ungefährlich aber von ner XT mit 203 mm ist abzuraten?


----------



## Dr_Stone (17. September 2013)

hellfish7 schrieb:


> Also ne Saint mit ner 180 mm Scheibe draufmachen ist ungefährlich aber von ner XT mit 203 mm ist abzuraten?



So einfach kann man die Frage nicht beantworten.
Jedoch würde ich empfehlen die Freigabe nicht zu
überschreiten.

Ich besitze zum Beispiel die billigste hydraulische 
Bremse von Shimano. Dennoch bremst sie dank
einer perfekten Entlüftung und absolut sauberen 
Belägen und Bremsscheiben sehr stark.

Nach vier Jahren konnte ich mich endlich über diese
Bremse freuen und musste nicht mehr fluchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (18. September 2013)

Hallo hellfish7,

hier geht es nicht um die absolute Bremsleistung die eine Bresme bewirkt.
Hier geht es, wie im guten alten Physikunterricht, um Hebelkräfte der Bremszange auf die Gabel / Tauchrohreinheit selber. 
Die Kräfte sind hier nicht zu unterschätzen; man hat bis zu 3.000N auf die Tauchrohreinheit um das Ausfallende und die Disc Seite. Das wissen die wenigsten...

Grundsätzlich kann man also eine 203mm Bremsscheibe an die Gabel basteln - im Falle eines "Falles" ist man natürlich selber Hersteller dieser Modifikation...

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Focus_BF (1. November 2013)

Hallo,
im Frühjahr hab ich mir ein 29er Focus Bike gekauft an dem eine RST Omega mit Remote Lockout verbaut ist.
Nun würde ich gern die mir zu straffe Feder gegen eine weichere tauschen. Ich hab schon die Explosionszeichnungen studiert, nur werd ich daraus nicht ganz schlau 
Komme ich von unten an die Feder oder muss ich oben den Versteller aufschrauben? Gibt es da irgendwo eine Anleitung?

Grüße und Danke


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (8. November 2013)

Hallo Focus_BF,

in der OMEGA 29 Gabel sitz wie in den anderen OMEGA Gabeln (etwa 26") die gleiche Feder; 260mm lang, Kennzahl K=1.1.
Diese Feder ist von oben zu erreichen, den Preload Knopf kann man heraus schrauben. hier gibt es auch einen Schlüssel sodass man nicht die ganze Gabel ruiniert.

Hier sieht man den Aufbau der Gabel: http://www.rst.com.tw/en/spare.aspx -> OMEGA 29 (etwa 2012)

Viele Grüße aus dem sonnigen Taiwan,
Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## focusmike (9. August 2015)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Hallo Focus_BF,
> 
> in der OMEGA 29 Gabel sitz wie in den anderen OMEGA Gabeln (etwa 26") die gleiche Feder; 260mm lang, Kennzahl K=1.1.
> Diese Feder ist von oben zu erreichen, den Preload Knopf kann man heraus schrauben. hier gibt es auch einen Schlüssel sodass man nicht die ganze Gabel ruiniert.
> ...


----------



## focusmike (9. August 2015)

Hallo 
Wie sieht denn der passende Schlüssel aus? Würde auch gerne die Feder tauschen.Die Standardfeder ist zu hart.
Anleitungen dazu findet man leider nicht.

Danke


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (13. August 2015)

Hallo focusmike,

die Anleitung gibt es dazu schon 
Der Wellenschlüssel von RST um den Preload Knop herauszuschrauben hat die Artikelnummer M5GAC616 // FA003856260.
https://www.paul-lange.de/shop/de/rst/werkzeug-zubehoer/ringschluessel.html (dort kann aber nur der Fachhandel kaufen).

Einen guten Abend wünscht Stephan vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------

